
Commodore C64 Survives Over 25 Years Balancing Drive Shafts in Auto Repair Shop - Jerry2
http://hothardware.com/news/battered-but-not-beaten-commodore-c64-survives-over-25-years-balancing-drive-shafts-in-auto-repair-shop
======
zeveb
This is actually a more informative article than the gizmodo blogspam.

------
Lio
I know of a Texan "Meat and Power" company where the CEO is still running a
Commodore C64. Mind you I've only ever seen him play QBert on it.

